# PALLE NIELSEN: Preparing for another go at RAAM



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Danish rider Palle Nielsen put his heart and soul into his 2013 RAAM effort; spending long hours training including pedaling a mountain bike through the snows of Denmark's winter (and spring!) on his daily 200 kilometer round-trip work commute, where he often found himself looking for a lower gear that wasn't there. But in spite of his tenacity and resolve he suffered the fate that is the harsh outcome for about half of RAAM rookies, posting a result of “DNF” (did not finish). Prior to his 2013 RAAM start Neilsen has said, “My ambition is to make it to the finish line. To complete the race is such a challenge that I will be satisfied no matter the result.” However it seems that not finishing despite a valiant effort was less than satisfying, and so he has registered for RAAM 2014, more determined than ever to reach Annapolis within the 12 days allotted for the 50-59 age group. 

FOR THE REST OF THIS STORY FOLLOW THIS LINK:PALLE NIELSEN: Preparing for another go at RAAM


----------

